# Hydraulic Lift Tabe



## aliva (Jun 28, 2016)

Thought I'd share a pic or 2 of my air over hydraulic lift table. I was a long drawn out project considering I had no plans to go by. so a lot was trial and error which just added to the build time. but i'ts finished and seems to do everything I had hoped for.It's constructed from 2 x 2 x 3/16' square tubing . The table size is 44" x 80", minimum lift  height is 10", maximum is 48". since it's on casters It can be moved anywhere I want with ease No more bending down to work on things, just bring it up to a comfortable height.It also doubles as another work bench. I'm getting too old to bend down anymore.


----------



## Franko (Jun 28, 2016)

Good job, aliva. And, a very handy gizmo.

I have one of the Harbor Freight lift table/carts and it has come in very handy numerous times. I even used it to help me install a water heater once.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish mine was air over hydraulic. Or knew how to convert mine.


----------



## kvt (Jun 28, 2016)

That is nice,  and it has the wheels so it is easy to move.    Wish I had room for one.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 28, 2016)

your table shouldn't need mowing already


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice job on the lift. Does it have safety lock built in? I can empathize on the bending down thing. Cheers, Mike


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice job. I use my lift table all the time. Very useful piece of equipment for any shop.


----------



## aliva (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes it has a safety lock mechanism. If you look a the bottom extreme left of the pics you'll see a second support that lo fits into some brackets that prevent the table from moving if the hydraulic cylinder fails.
As far a converting to air over hydraulic cylinder look for an air actuated cylinder, you could probably convert it over without too much trouble.
Here's a link to the same cylinder I used, but mine was from Princess Auto, we don't have a Harbor Freight. in my area.
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-ton-long-ram-air-hydraulic-jack-94562.html.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was looking at that cylinder earlier. Unfortunately it is about 6 inches to long when closed for my lift. But at that price I was thinking of buying it and taking it apart to shorten it.


----------

